# Amtrol indirect



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I moved an amtrol indirect heater for a customer today about three feet to make room for a wall. After tying it back in the water is running real brown even after I flushed at least a full tank through it. I know there isn't a hole in the heat loop because I tied in the hot and cold first and refilled it and didn't get any leaking out of either side of boiler loop. Any ideas? Just keep flushing


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

MAC said:


> I moved an amtrol indirect heater for a customer today about three feet to make room for a wall. After tying it back in the water is running real brown even after I flushed at least a full tank through it. I know there isn't a hole in the heat loop because I tied in the hot and cold first and refilled it and didn't get any leaking out of either side of boiler loop. Any ideas? Just keep flushing


How old is the low water cutoff?


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

The boiler is about a year old Weil McClain hot water boiler. But I don't believe the heat loop is compromised.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

MAC said:


> The boiler is about a year old Weil McClain hot water boiler. But I don't believe the heat loop is compromised.


Maybe it's boiler seal


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What was it Mac?


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

It was just sediment that had to settle. Just took a lot longer than I've ever seen. The ho was calling me 8hours after moving the tank still complaining about the water color.


----------

